# Idee und Kritik an Logo gesucht



## jojooo (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich suche Denkanstöße und objektive Kritiken an einem Logo, dass ich für eine Firma gestaltet habe.
Vorgabe war Vektorgrafik zum sticken und plotten.
Es fehlt ein wenig der Pepp, im Großen und Ganzen gefällt es mir schon, meine Kreativität ist aber leider momentan etwas 

Ich danke herzlich für Ideen und Kritiken!

mfG
Joachim


----------



## janoc (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn mich der erste Google-Treffer nicht in die Irre geführt hat, dann handelt es sich bei dem Unternehmen um "Event-Technik" – der angedeutete Träger ist zwar schon ein gangbarer Ansatz, mir persönlich aber zu allgemein (Gerüstbau, Bauunternehmen, ...) bzw. wenn man die Idee der "einfachen wiedererkennbaren Form für ein Logo" folgt, möglicherweise etwas komplex.
Wenn dein Zeitfenster für die Erstellung groß genug ist, leg diesen Entwurf zur Seite und versuch vielleicht andere Elemente der Event-Technik stilisiert als Logo umzusetzen. Scheinwerfer, Spotlichtkegel, Boxen, Mikro, Bühne, ... entscheide dann welches am besten Funktioniert bzw. kombiniere vielleicht unterschiedliche Aspekte untereinander.


----------



## mpe (21. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht Scheinwerfer direkt an den Träger oder links und rechts von der Schrift, dass es so aussieht, als würden sie dranhängen?

Oder die Scheinwerfer am geraden Träger "nach unten gerichtet" (die Stellung, die sie beim Abbauen haben, vielleicht hast das schon mal gesehen) und die einzelnen Buchstaben da drauf und der für den Bindestrich auf die (imaginäre) Bühne gerichtet?


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Moins
Die Idee mit der Traverse ist nicht schlecht.
Vielleicht die Typo als Streben basteln?!
Aber wenn es sich um Veranstaltungstechnik handelt fällt mir da immer wieder ne Bühne ein.
Das könnte man mit der Typo verbinden (Lichkegel eines Scheinwerfers und dadrin die Typo als Schatten, natürlich optisch passend verzerrt)


----------

